# If you can't stand together, there is no together!



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

Delete


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

"I will always stand solid in my decisions and opinions... and most of all when I am wrong I will own up to that"...This is quite contradictory....just saying.
Sounds like you're quite angry.
Might help you calm down a bit before throwing caution to the wind.


----------



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

I see what your saying how I worded that

I meant that when i was wrong i own up to being wrong, but i was not going to take the blame for something they have done or their ignorance.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It probably would be better to just post on one thread so posters will have your entire story in one place.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Something you need to remember is that your husband takes every opportunity to put you down. You don't really know what his family members have said, he could be making a lot of it up.

So did anyone respond to your post on facebook?

You might want to take it down. You need to look like the bigger, stronger person in this situation. Taking the attitude that who cares what his family and ex think. They are not going to be in your life anymore. 

You also should think of a way to not talk to your soon to be ex (stbex). Don't give him an opportunity to talk to you like that. Just walk away if the starts that sort of talk. Always have another person with you when he is around you.


----------

